# The Plan



## Stuart89 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello, I want to start a little colony of ghosts but wanted to check some things first.

I want to use an Exo-Terra 30cm (l) x 30cm (w) x 45cm (h) and make it really natural with foilage and branches etc.

My question is how many ghosts would be able to live in a tank of this size?

Would the 30cm (l) x 30cm (w) x 30cm (h) be a better tank?

Any issues apart from cannabilism that should be known?

Anyone with experience keeping ghosts in a colony for *life*? (pics of the set-ups would be appreciated aswell if possible)

I plan on setting this up after all of my current mantids have matured, giving me more experience and a clearer image of the size of adult ghosts (mine are L5 atm).



Any comments/ thoughts are welcome, even if they are not related to the questions!


----------



## Malnra (Apr 25, 2008)

Stuart89 said:


> Any comments/ thoughts are welcome, even if they are not related to the questions!


I like pie   

I have not had ghost's, but you left it open for me to comment ... hehehe

I am sure someone will have an answer for you though.


----------



## Giosan (Apr 25, 2008)

Stuart89 said:


> Hello, I want to start a little colony of ghosts but wanted to check some things first.I want to use an Exo-Terra 30cm (l) x 30cm (w) x 45cm (h) and make it really natural with foilage and branches etc.
> 
> My question is how many ghosts would be able to live in a tank of this size?
> 
> ...


I'm keeping 2 adult pairs in an Exo-Terra terrarium, 30x30x45  No cannibalism so far (they've been together since L5 there). Put lots of flies in it and they'll be fine


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 25, 2008)

i have had 12 ghsots in 1 ft x 1ft cage from 1st instar to now which is 3rd instar..they get on fine,


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 26, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> I like pie   I have not had ghost's, but you left it open for me to comment ... hehehe
> 
> I am sure someone will have an answer for you though.


 :lol: soz, just found that funny


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol, I do to. And ice cream and cake and donuts and candy and sugar and ............

I remember someone posted a topic about their enclosure. He had a HUGE number of ghosts in that tank. It was pretty cool.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 2, 2008)

I am keeping a large number, (number unknown) in the large cave I have on my site, I can take pic this weekend, they are ok as long as plenty of food is there, otherwise I notice some are missing, They will eat each other so it is risky, other than that they are fine, at least 15 are in it!


----------



## macro junkie (May 3, 2008)

iv had 12 in a 1ftx1ft cage form 1st instar,,,there all now 5th instar and i still have 12..they get on fine.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 3, 2008)

With my breeding stock way back i wanted to keep them all together so got a massive flexarium thing, just a massive net cage really, think it was 3 feet high, crammed it with foilage always gave them food and they ripped each other apart untill there was no males left, then the female had a go with each other so i had 1 left, when the lone female laid an ooth i again tried to keep them together, i know have 1 pre sub adult female  

In other words i`ll never keep them together again


----------



## Stuart89 (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like your tank was a bit too big imo, 3ft for a 5cm mantis at adult they probably never found food  

Well I smell some fixed bidding on ebay, some "unknown" bidder went from 99p to £10 in 1 bid. Who does that?

So the plan is on hold, I still am going to do it when my ghosts reach maturity and _hopefully_ produce a fertile ooth!

Thanks for the replies though, will be interesting :lol:


----------

